# My grandson put this together



## Rivnut (Nov 1, 2021)

I got this bike as part of a foursome. I painted it, got Crawford's to make the graphics, and found a good set of tire.  I had a box of parts.  I would hand the part, the hardware, and tools to my grandson (senior sneak day so he spent it with Papa) and he assembled it. He even shortened the chain by one link. Not bad for a first attempt. It's a 26" Hiawatha, he's 6'3".


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 1, 2021)

I thought the bike was a 20"! Wow, 6'3 is on the wild side.  😉  From the smile it looks like he enjoyed the assembly time.


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 1, 2021)

We're trying to figure out which gr-grandfather had the height in his genes. His dad is 5'10" and mom is 5'0" (on a good day.) 🤔


----------



## olevince (Nov 2, 2021)

Nice job! And great to get the younger guys interested in this crazy hobby.


----------



## vincev (Nov 2, 2021)

Future collector ! Welcome young man.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 3, 2021)

good job !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dave429 (Nov 3, 2021)

Nice work! Great knowledge for him to have.


----------

